# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الكوســا

## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم 
::
::
صبآحكمـ / مسآئكمـ بـ لوٍن الزٍهرٍ .. وٍ عبق الجوٍرٍي
//
//
الكوسا .. غذاء صحي ولذيذ في كل الوصفات 


نشرها كولومبوس في المتوسط وأعادها «الطليان» إلى أميركا سنوات الهجرة .. أنها الكوسا من أنواع القرع أو ما يدعى بالإيطالية بـ «السكواش» (تعني بالهندية: أشياء خضراء تؤكل خضراء)، وتنتمي إلى نفس العائلة النباتية التي ينتمي إليها الخيار واليقطين والبطيخ، والتي تعود جذورها إلى وسط وجنوب أميركا.

وقد جلب كريستوفر كولومبوس معه من أميركا بذور النبتة التي تعتبر علميا من أنواع الفاكهة، إلى أوروبا ونشرها في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا. وبدأ سكان الولايات المتحدة، باستخدامها بشكل واسع في العشرينات من القرن الماضي وعبر المهاجرين القادمين من ايطاليا (بشكل خاص كاليفورنيا)، الذين تابعوا عادتهم بزرعها وطبخها في المهجر كما هو الحال في الوطن الأم.

في المحصلة فإن الكوسا التي نأكلها هذه الأيام من أصول ايطالية في معظمها، إذ اعتنت ايطاليا بالكوسا وأحبتها وطورتها وزرعت الكثير من أنواعها، الصفراء والخضراء الفاتحة والخضراء الداكنة والسمينة والنحيفة والطويلة والصغيرة.

لذا تعرف الكوسا في الغرب باسمها الايطالي الأصلي zucchini، التي تعني الـ «السكواش» (قرع) الصغيرة. ويقال إن الفرنسيين عزفوا عن الكوسا إلى أن بدأ الطباخين باختيار الصغير والطري منها، وقد أطلقوا عليها الاسم المستخدم أيضا بالإنجليزية: «كورجيت» courgette. ويفسر هذا بعض الشيء اهتمام المطبخ الشعبي اللبناني والسوري والفلسطيني بالكوسا الصغيرة والطازجة والطرية، وقلما يستخدم الناس في هذه البلدان، خصوصا لبنان، الكوسا الكبيرة الحجم إلا في حالات الضرورة أو للقلي فقط ولا تستخدم للحشو. ويطلق الباعة في الساحات العامة على الكوسا ـ إغراء، كالخيار ـ صفات الصغر لاستدراج البائعين بشكل عام.

بأية حال، فإن اسم نبتة الكوسا العلمي هو Cucurbita pepo، وهي من النبتات أو أنواع الفاكهة المعروفة من آلاف السنين. وتعتبر فاكهة لأن الكوسا في عالم الطبيعة هي مبيض الزهرة الصفراء التي تحملها. ومن المعروف أن الزهرة يمكن أن تكون ذكرا ويمكن أن تكون أنثى. الذكر منها ما تفرع من العروق جانب الأوراق، أما الأنثى فهي الزهرة الصفراء الذهبية الناضحة بالحيوية على بطن حبة الكوسا او نهايتها إذا صح التعبير، وهي عادة اكبر بكثير من زهرة الذكر الطويلة والنحيفة. إلا أن كليهما صالح للأكل، ويعتبران من المآكل اللذيذة والخاصة التي درج الكثير من الناس على طبخها في المناسبات الخاصة.

وفي ما يطهو البعض الزهرات قليا بعد غمسها بالزبدة أو زيت الزيتون ـ وهي طيبة المذاق ـ يلجأ البعض خاصة في اليونان إلى حشوها بالرز واللحم كبقية «المحاشي» (ورق العريش والباذنجان والكوسا نفسها والفلفل الحلو). وفي أسوأ الأحوال يمكن استعمالها في تحضير السلطة (مع البندورة والخيار والبقدونس والنعناع والفجل والحامض وزيت الزيتون)، إذ ان طعمها رخيم وحلو يناسب معظم الأذواق. وتعتبر الزهرة عادة من المواد المرطبة كالنبتة الأم، يمكن استخدامها لترطيب القروح والجروح وتغذية البشرة والمساعدة على استرخائها.

ومن المعروف أيضا أن الكوسا إلى جانب مثيلها الباذنجان من النباتات التي تسهّل هضم المآكل المؤلفة من اللحوم والتوابل والأرز وغيرها لكثرة المياه فيها.

وقد أشار العرب القدماء، خصوصا الأطباء، إلى نبتة الكوسا (يسميها العراقيون بالشجر لاحتوائها على الألياف والعروق والبذور)، على أنها من النباتات والأغذية الباردة التي تلائم فصل الصيف لتأثيرها الكبير على خفض درجة حرارة الجسم.

الكوسا، وفيما وصفها ابن العطار بأنها غذاء رطب سهل السقوط إلى المعدة، أشار الرازي أيضا إلى أنها من الأغذية والنبتات الباردة المولدة للبلغم، لكنها أيضا من النبتات المبردة والمسكنة للهب.

وتحتوي نبتة الكوسا عادة على الكثير من المواد، وتتركب من الماء والبروتينات والدهون والنشاء والألياف والرماد والأملاح المعدنية. أضف إلى ذلك المغنيزيوم والفوسفور والبوتاسيوم والكبريت والكالسيوم والحديد وفيتاميني (أ) و(ج).

ورغم أن القيمة الغذائية للكوسا بشكل عام ضئيلة، فإنها تعتبر من الوجبات الدسمة والمفيدة طبيا بشكل كبير وتساعد على علاج بعض الأمراض الخطيرة لاحتوائها على تلك الفيتامينات. فمثلا تطرد بذور الكوسا الدود، خصوصا «الدودة الوحيدة»، وبإمكان عصيرها معالجة حالات الإمساك الحاد.

الفوائد الطبية للكوسا
- تستخدم في علاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية.

- تدعم جهاز المناعة في الجسم بشكل عام وهذه من الصفات المهمة والأساسية.

- تعتبر من النباتات التي تساعد على نمو العظام وبالتالي الأسنان.

- تدر البول وتفتت الحصى والرمل.

- تخفف من حرارة المرضى الذين يعانون ارتفاعا في درجة حرارتهم، كما تخفف من حدة العطش أيضا .

- ويقال إنها تمنع اليرقان وتعمل على تنشيط الكبد.

- تهدئ الأعصاب بشكل عام وتستخدم في علاج الأمراض النفسية وتوصف عادة للمصابين بالأمراض النفسية والضعف الذهني الذي يعاني منه كبار السن عادة.

- تطهر وتلين المعدة والأمعاء.

- تساعد على خفض ضغط الدم.

- تفيد في علاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية وتنقح البشرة وترطبها وتنعشها.

- تساعد على تقوية وتحسين الذاكرة.

- تساعد على تسكين آلام التهابات المجاري البولية والآلام التي تتعرض لها المثانة والوقاية من أورامها.

- تساهم في معالجة أمراض والتهابات الصدر كالسعال وغيره.

- تساعد على إنقاص الوزن.

هناك الكثير من الوصفات الخاصة بالكوسا، لكن هذه النبتة الطيبة والخاصة تعرف في البلدان العربية على أنها من المآكل الفاخرة، خصوصا لأنها من عائلة الأطباق التي يطلق عليها اسم «المحاشي». ورغم أنها تطبخ محشية بالرز واللحم أو الخضار وبصلصة البندورة، فإن افخر أنواعها ما تم حشوه وطبخه باللبن. وقد تركت إحدى النساء العربيات لشدة غرامها بهذا الطبق للقراء على شبكة الإنترنت (موقع سفينة النجاة الإلكتروني)، وصفتها الخاصة بـ «الكوسا باللبن»، ليتمتع بها الناس، وهي وصفة شعبية بسيطة يمكن لأي فرد تطبيقها. والوصفة التي سنقدمها للقراء قريبة جدا من وصفة المرأة المحبة للطبخ وأخبار المطبخ.

***
م. ن
تحياتي

----------


## نبراس النور

*مشكورة خيتووو على المعلومات المفيدة*

*يعطيكــــــ  ألف عافية على الطرح* 

*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي اختي نبراس ع تواجدج الحلوو*
*تحياتي*

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*تسلمين خيتي شذى الزهراء* 

*على هذه المعلوما القيّمة عن الكوسا* 

*وأحب إضافة معلومة جديدة و مفيدة عن الكوسا* 
*وخاصة لمرضى السكري* 

*أكل الكوسا ـ نية ـ بدون طبخ يخفف نسبة السكر* 
*تغسل الكوسا جيدا ، وتكشط قشرتها بالسكين* 
*ومن ثم تقطع قطع صغيرة ، ثم تؤكل (صحتين وعافية) فإن ذلك يؤدي لخفض نسبة السكر لدى مرضى السكري* 

*تمنياتي بالصحة للجميع*

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي خيتو ع الاضافه الطيبه*
* وشكرا ع مرورج الجمييل...*
*تحياتي لج..*

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو خيتوو
على الموضوع القيم
وشهيتيني للكوسا المحشي :wink: 

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي موني ع حضورج المميز*
*اي طبعا اكليه واذكريناا*
*لاعدمتج يالغلا..*

----------

